# Anyone get the refund yet?



## AppleSun (18 Aug 2015)

Sent my forms back on the 6th. No sign of it in my account yet, though my mortgage was taken out at the tracker rate a few days ago.


----------



## Lauren 5 (18 Aug 2015)

I sent mine back the 6th aswell and still not their, but I did get a letter Monday just with the tracker rate,


----------



## AppleSun (18 Aug 2015)

Thanks Lauren, Just off the phone with them. they said those sent in on the 6/7th are being processed today.


----------



## Lauren 5 (18 Aug 2015)

Thanks for letting me know, hopefully by the end of the week


----------



## AAM_User (18 Aug 2015)

Yes, got mine on Saturday


----------



## Suz2015 (18 Aug 2015)

Any one get the calculations yet?


----------



## AAM_User (18 Aug 2015)

Suz2015 said:


> Any one get the calculations yet?



They'll take up to three weeks


----------



## Suz2015 (18 Aug 2015)

Thanks AAM. Crazy they will take so long. I requested them on the 4th and was told 10 working days! They should have been sent with redress letter as standard.


----------



## matan (18 Aug 2015)

Great thanks for info i sent mine on the 7th nothing yet.


----------



## Jamleca (19 Aug 2015)

Hi I am new to this site and part of the redress programme also. Just wondering those of u that have received their refunds did it hit the account first thing in the morning. Also I am still waiting and I am well past the 7 working days they quote. Anyone else the same?


----------



## Lauren 5 (20 Aug 2015)

If anybody who posted their letters on the 6th gets their refund could you let me know please, waiting on a code to check online thanks,


----------



## matan (20 Aug 2015)

I just phoned PTSB as I have not received our refund or compensation. I posted this on the 7th August. Confused as ever with this bank, spoke with somebody who confirmed that only one thing can be processed at a time with mortgage accounts and because our mortgage came out on the 19th August no other request can be carried out until four days after!!!! So it will be next Wednesday 26th before we receive our refund.


----------



## katnia (20 Aug 2015)

We got our refund, it seems the way it works is as follows....

When you post back the letter, say it was sent on 10th aug and the bank receive it on the 11th.  The first working day is the 12th and the 7th working day is the 20th.  On the 20th you should receive your compensation payment and then on the 2nd working day after this you should receive your refund.  The wording of the original letter states within approx 7 working days, so they have a little bit of lee-way on this by the wording of the letter.  It also looks like they stick to the letter as you do not receive your compensation until exactly 7 working days after the bank receive your form back (at least that was the case with us and at least one other user on the forum from what I can gather).  The bank obviously likes to hold onto your money for as long as possible   The issue of Matan above slightly complicates matters as if your mortgage payment is due within this period you may have to wait a little longer!  Why can't they just process it when they receive the letter back instead of this messing about?


----------



## Lauren 5 (20 Aug 2015)

That doesn't sound right Matan, are you sure you got through to the right line, I rang and was told they received my letter the 7th and if was processed the 17th and if should be in my account today or tomorrow, their was no mention of when my Morgage was due out,


----------



## matan (20 Aug 2015)

Defo right line, the guy I spoke with was fine, they received my forms and told me all that about the 7 working days and that it was to issue this week but because mortgage payment was being taken out during this time i.e. 19th it cannot do two requests at once, must be four days clear - there's logic there somewhere!!!!


----------



## Izzysar24 (20 Aug 2015)

It would be due to system restrictions for when a DD is due out I presume, usually 4 days restrictions. I am still waiting on mine tho, posted on the 7th, rang on the 13th looking for an update, was told they never received my signed forms. They will repost them out to me. Rang again on the 17th looking for the forms- Was told they now had my signed forms but not received since the 12th and should take 7 working days from the 12th which is today and no sign. In the meantime I have received 4 lots of forms to sign, the same one's, yet they have my original ones.  Seriously they are a pure joke.


----------



## Lauren 5 (20 Aug 2015)

Just checked their mine is gone in, I posted the letter the 6th


----------



## Junopops (20 Aug 2015)

Hi All, I sent my forms back on the 11th August and I haven't received anything yet. Based on Katnia's logic above, the 7th working day for me would be tomorrow, the 21st August.
But then my mortgage came out on the 17th August so it'll probably take longer.....


----------



## tom bonass (20 Aug 2015)

Junopops said:


> Hi All, I sent my forms back on the 11th August and I haven't received anything yet. Based on Katnia's logic above, the 7th working day for me would be tomorrow, the 21st August.
> But then my mortgage came out on the 17th August so it'll probably take longer.....


 
If there was a full moon in the middle of all that there could be further delays   Just give us our money back please !!


----------



## Junopops (20 Aug 2015)

tom bonass said:


> If there was a full moon in the middle of all that there could be further delays   Just give us our money back please !!


 
Totally!   I keep checking my account and nothing happening!!!


----------



## joe351980 (20 Aug 2015)

That makes sense matan. We were due our money last friday 14th but we had mortgages coming out 17th and 19th. Rang today very irate and told them i was not hanging up on till i got an answer. Resulted in getting compensation paid in today and redress will be in 2-3 days they said. Absolute disgrace of a bank in my opinion. I was on the phone for over an hour. Could they not have explained that about the mortgage accounts process to eliminate further stress.


----------



## Mark Anderson (21 Aug 2015)

Received refund and compensation paid in to my account this morning. Sent the forms on Friday 7th August.

Received today:
5057.17 Compensation
9,659.79 Net Refund

Tracker rate is now ECB + 0.80, from 4.5% variable

Split before Redress:
Main 183,003.14  
Warehoused 142537.78

Now
Main 182,300 (-3.44)
Warehoused 105552.46 (-36,552.46)


----------



## damien (25 Aug 2015)

anybody still having trouble getting refund? i sent my forms in on the 7th every time i call i cant
get a straight answer. i called 3 times yesterday to 3 different reps. they all told me they received my
forms on different dates. i think they just make it up as they go.


----------



## AppleSun (25 Aug 2015)

I posted mine on the 6th, they said they received it on the 7th, Mortgage was taken as usual on 16th. ptsb take all mortgages around middle of the month right? still no sign. I should have gotten my refund by Friday 21st (that includes the 7 business days, plus 4 days ). going to call them this morning.


----------



## AppleSun (25 Aug 2015)

damien said:


> they all told me they received my
> forms on different dates. i think they just make it up as they go.



Ring them back this morning. Tell them you have received the 3 different dates...ask to speak to supervisor! it's your money!!


----------



## Sadie31 (25 Aug 2015)

I got mine this morning - posted the forms on the 6th, mortgage came out on the 11th. I spoke to them on Friday and they said it was being processed that day and I should see it Monday. No sign of it yesterday so I rang again and was told it may take a few working days to go through, but it was there this morning!


----------



## damien (25 Aug 2015)

my mortgage is due the end of the week. i already requested that a manager call me.
they did tell me they didn't start processing payments till the 11th. but a lot of inconsistencies
depending on who you speak to in there. very frustrating


----------



## Sara e (25 Aug 2015)

I also posted it on the 6th,they said they received it on the 7th. Still no sign of it. 3 phone calls later we are still none the wiser! Mortgage due tomorrow so probably wont see it this week. Quick enough to take our money not so quick with refunding it!


----------



## tom bonass (25 Aug 2015)

Seems to be  inconsistencies here. They received our forms on 11th August our mortgage comes out on 12th but we received the refund on 21st anyway which was bang on time.


----------



## joe351980 (25 Aug 2015)

I posted my letter on the 5th, ptsb received on the 6th. I had written a small cheque on thurs the 13th as I had rang ptsb and was told money would be in on friday 14th. On thurs 20th still no funds in account and realised not enough in account to clear cheque. I rang ptsb and told them this was unacceptable, I stayed on the line for over an hour as I was waiting for confirmation that the cheque would be honored. They kept saying that they couldn't as there was insufficient funds and someone would ring me back. I wouldn't accept this and eventually someone told me the comp would be paid within 2 hours and the redress within 2 days. I suggest not taking anything said at face value


----------



## AppleSun (26 Aug 2015)

I am just off the phone from them. My forms were received by them on the 7th. I rang on the 18th, was told it was being processed that day and that it would be a few days until it showed up in my bank. Have now been told that there is a delay in the department issuing the refund. Customer service don't know what is causing it but have been told to say above, and that there is no time line other than it should be 'Sooner rather than later'.....


----------



## damien (26 Aug 2015)

has anybody on a split mortgage received there redress payment? im getting same answer as you applesun.


----------



## AppleSun (26 Aug 2015)

damien said:


> has anybody on a split mortgage received there redress payment? im getting same answer as you applesun.


I'm on a split. Perhaps it's the issue that Padriac Kissane and brendan mentioned in another thread whereby Padraic had informed PTSB  & the central bank that they were calculating the splits wrong. Perhaps they are redoing the calcs? I requested my calculations on the 6th along with some other stuff. I have gotten everything except the calculations


----------



## Junopops (27 Aug 2015)

I got my compensation paid into my account yesterday and then the refund money went in this morning.  They seem to be paying the money back in two separate payments.


----------



## matan (27 Aug 2015)

I got mine this morning, compensation and refund of overpayment, I phoned yesterday and they said it was processed on their system Tuesday. I received three payments from them, one is in the sum of €950.00 - not sure what that is about.  Anybody else receive it in three payments rather than two?


----------



## birdie (27 Aug 2015)

I posted the form on Tuesday and received both payments today.

I received an extra €740 in the redress and an extra €60 in the compensation figure. Don't know why these figures are different. 

Has anyone else received different amounts than what was on the letter.

birdie


----------



## Suz2015 (27 Aug 2015)

Birdie, did your redress only take 2 days to b processed? Matan, are your payments exactly as quoted on letter and then a 3rd payment of 950?


----------



## birdie (28 Aug 2015)

Suz2015, yes I posted the forms on Tuesday 25th and received both payments on the evening of the 27th. From reading other posts I was expecting the payments to take a few weeks.


----------



## shoppergal (28 Aug 2015)

I rang them on Tuesday and they said there were delays issuing them. Couldn't tell me when it would go in, except to say it would be days rather than weeks.


----------



## damien (28 Aug 2015)

shoppergal. can i ask if you are also on a split mortgage? i was told i was on the list to be processed last friday
and now im being told its being investigated whatever that means. and they cant give me any timeline as to when it will be resolved.
ive asked several times to speak to a manager but no one has called me back. 15th working day today since forms went in.


----------



## matan (28 Aug 2015)

Hi Suz2015 my error this time not PTSB 950.00 was mortgage payment from our a different bank, forgot that our rate had dropped so I thought we got 3 payments when in fact the 950.00 was just our own money going in to pay mortgage.  My figures are slightly different than the letter, I got €100.00 more in compensation but €85.00 less in refund.


----------



## shoppergal (29 Aug 2015)

Damien, no not on a split mortgage.


----------



## Sara e (31 Aug 2015)

We are still waiting on refund! Sent letters on 6th they said they received them on the 7th, we have a split mortgage. Do you think the delay is error in calculation as somebody suggested? Our mortgage has came out on 26th july and 26th of August at our new rate.


----------



## damien (31 Aug 2015)

hello sara

my situation is identical to yours.  mortgage came out on the 27th. i cant get an answer out of them as to what is going
on. i wonder is it split mortgage related. has anybody on a split mortgage received payment?


----------



## Sara e (31 Aug 2015)

damien said:


> hello sara
> 
> my situation is identical to yours.  mortgage came out on the 27th. i cant get an answer out of them as to what is going
> on. i wonder is it split mortgage related. has anybody on a split mortgage received payment?


I am starting to think it is due to split mortgage. I read somewhere about miscalculations so im hoping they dont offer less after going through it? I just dont understand why they state 7 working days


----------



## AppleSun (31 Aug 2015)

According to Brendan's Post last week , PTSB have said no errors were made in calculating the Split mortgage, but Padraic kissane is arguing the Split mortgage would not have been required, if the error had not occurred in the first place, and looks like there will be an appeal on this basis in the future. Perhaps all of us Split mortgage people, need to sign up with Padraic?

My mortgage came out on the 16th, no sign still of the refund. reading that some people are getting it in 2 or 3 days, when my forms were recieved on the 7th of August, is REALLY annoying me. Help line is useless, they just fob you off.


----------



## shoppergal (1 Sep 2015)

I haven't got my refund yet and we're not on a split mortgage


----------



## Suz2015 (1 Sep 2015)

Shoppergal, when did you post forms?


----------



## shoppergal (2 Sep 2015)

Suz2015, posted them the 11th. Checked online banking just there and the compensation element has gone in this morning so hopefully the rest will go in shortly


----------



## Suz2015 (2 Sep 2015)

Thanks for the update Shoppergal


----------



## AppleSun (2 Sep 2015)

Still waiting for mine.  Anyone else still waiting get theirs? @damien ?


----------



## Bingtastic (2 Sep 2015)

We sent ours back on the 10th and still waiting. Was on to them yesterday but couldn't tell me anything only that they are working on them and there are delays.


----------



## Sara e (2 Sep 2015)

Yes still waiting @AppleSun rang again yesterday they said they would get somebody from financial section to call us,no call today. Will ring them again tomorrow


----------



## Goolygal (2 Sep 2015)

I posted mine on the 20th Aug and got my compensation and refund on 27th and 28th so I had no delay luckily!


----------



## damien (3 Sep 2015)

no applesun, still nothing. its ridiculous cant get an answer as to what issue is. just told to wait.
its obviously not getting processed in order of receiving forms. im currently on hold to speak
to a different department but im not holding my breath for a different response.


----------



## AppleSun (3 Sep 2015)

I called this morning. got through to a very helpful gentleman. He went off to check with his supervisor who is going to check what the delay is in the other departmen and guy said he would call me back personally this afternoon either way.


----------



## Suz2015 (3 Sep 2015)

Posted forms 27th August, decided I'd ring today to see if received ok. Balance has been adjusted on account and was given new monthly repayment over the phone, said a letter has been posted advising this. Said the redress/compo has been processed and should hit my account in 3 working days. Calculations still not posted, they are trying to make them more customer friendly!


----------



## AppleSun (4 Sep 2015)

wellll...they didn't call me back like they promised


----------



## damien (4 Sep 2015)

applesun, i got a call back yesterday after making a formal complaint by the customer
relations department to say mine has been processed and i should receive it within
the next 5 days. we will see. my advice is to do the same, good luck. i will let you know
when i receive it


----------



## AppleSun (4 Sep 2015)

@damien I called there again. So apparently, They are rechecking all the calculations on my account. (looks like that is the delay on any accounts that have gone over the 7 days). Still can't tell me when refund or the writedown on the warehoused portion, will be processed but it has been escalated to management. Lodged a formal complaint.


----------



## damien (6 Sep 2015)

@AppleSun got mine on saturday morning. i got slightly more than originally offered on the letter. 
hope you get yours soon


----------



## Gerry Canning (7 Sep 2015)

AppleSun/Damien.

Can I suggest stop the phone calls, stop contacting complaints sections.

By all means write to them ,but phone calls create clutter ,and slows things overall, and generally you don,t get resolution ,just puts things off for another few days.
Words like (escalated  to management) mean little.
Understand your frustration, but maybe patience is now the best course ?

Wait circa 14 days and hopefully your money will be paid out.


----------



## AppleSun (7 Sep 2015)

Gerry Canning said:


> AppleSun/Damien.
> 
> Can I suggest stop the phone calls, stop contacting complaints sections.
> 
> ...


Do you work for PTSB @Gerry Canning ? The company said it would take 7 working days. It has been over a month for me personally. some users on here have put in their application 3 weeks after me and already have their refunds. If there is an issue with my case, I want to know what that issue is.


----------



## Gerry Canning (7 Sep 2015)

Apple Sun.

Nope , I don,t work for PTSB .
If you read my posts ,particularly on PPI , I have little truck with any Bank.

From experience, phone call promises have little value ,in that @ best you talk with a pleasant functionary.
From experience, put these things in writing (keep copies) and wait a bit longer than you should have to wait.
From experience, you will get sorted. I appreciate it irritates.
(I wasn,t trying to be an apologist for any Bank ! so, sorry if that came accross)

+ enjoy YOUR money ,repeat YOUR money, when you get it.


----------



## Sara e (8 Sep 2015)

Just to update you all we received ours yesterday we rang every day for 3 days and they got somebody to call us back with apology the usual they called on monday and processed it there and then so I think hounding them helped it hopefully you all get sorted soon. We were waiting a month exactly forms posted on 6th aug payment received 7th September


----------



## Bingtastic (9 Sep 2015)

Ours was in bank this morning. Happy happy days. Letter was originally posted 10th August.


----------

